# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Refuge/Pension pour chiens (78)

## Alantka

*La Pension
*
Sur réservation, la pension du refuge SOS Animaux 78 et son équipe accueillera votre compagnon canin *du lundi au vendredi de 10h à 12h et de 14h à 17h30 et le samedi après-midi de 14h à 17h30.* Il n'y a pas d'entrée et de sortie de chiens                   le samedi matin, le dimanche et les jours fériés. 

Disponibles toute l'année, leur premier souci est le bien-être des chiens ; logettes éclairées et chauffées, nourriture, eau à volonté, sorties, câlins, prise en compte de chaque spécificité et éventuel problème de santé de votre animal, ils seront aux petits soins pour lui.
*
En plus d'être une pension, SOS Animaux 78 est un refuge pour chiens abandonnés.* Les dons et le pensionnat leur permettent d'accueillir tous ces chiens, de leurs offrir des conditions de vie adaptées à leurs besoins et de leur trouver une bonne famille.

Pour plus de détails sur la pension, rendez-vous à ce lien.





*Tarifs

Tarifs basse saison :
*- Petits chiens : 14 euros/jour
- Moyens chiens : 15 euros/jour
- Grands chiens : 16 euros/jour

*Tarifs haute saison :*
16 euros/jour (toutes tailles confondues)

Une remise de 1 euro par jour est effectuée                    pour les gardes de 2 chiens ou plus                    d'une même famille.

*Pour réserver :* 
- Par téléphone au 01 39 55 26 68
- Par mail à sosanimaux78@voila.fr Pensez à réserver  longtemps à l'avance pour les périodes de vacances scolaires et les ponts. 

                          Un acompte de 33% vous sera demandé lors de la réservation.





*Siret :* 331 968 610 000 21

----------

